
Analytics for GitHub - slinna
http://screenful.com/dashboard-for-github/
======
slinna
Our GitHub dashboard just got hunted on Product Hunt! Wanna show your support,
please check it out at producthunt.com

~~~
brudgers
I'm not really sure that there is anything I might do on Product Hunt that
would improve Screenful's odds of success. However, if it meets the
guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

On the other hand, 'Show HN' is more about getting feedback than Product Hunt.
Good luck.

